# Official Brandon Rush Thread



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Check the youtube clip on this page:

http://www.nbadraft.net/admincp/profiles/brandonrush.html


I like what I see. Granted it was one game, but I'm sold.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Also, I like the kid's mentality. He has come out and said that he wants to be the next Reggie Miller. While some may consider that blasphemy...I like his swagger. He's coming here with a purpose and wants to be a star for the franchise. I'm on board.




> The trade surprised Rush, who was wearing a Portland cap on TV and spent some time looking for a Pacers cap. But he sounded like a player who knew the Indiana landscape.
> "I want to try to be the next Reggie Miller," Rush told the Kansas City Star. "That's my whole take."


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Best case scenario this guy turns into Stephen Jackson without the attitude or inconsistent defense. 18 points, some 3's, and very good defense. That'd be great, but I still see him more as a 12 point, 6 rebound starter-type, if he finds somewhere else to start.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> Best case scenario this guy turns into Stephen Jackson without the attitude or inconsistent defense. 18 points, some 3's, and very good defense. That'd be great, but I still see him more as a 12 point, 6 rebound starter-type, if he finds somewhere else to start.


12 points as a starter? No way, that's way too low. He could score more than that easy this year if he were a full time starter.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Also, I think something else should be made very clear. We should not automatically dislike Rush because we could have had Blayless. Even if Blayless blows up this year and is an automatic all-star, there is no way that we should hate on Rush for that. He's not the one who made the trade, none of this is his fault. 

All we can do is give him a shot. Instead of all the negative attitudes, we should be getting behind the kid and supporting him so that he feels comfortable here. I have faith in him.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> 12 points as a starter? No way, that's way too low. He could score more than that easy this year if he were a full time starter.


I doubt it. Shane Battier averages 9 points in 36 minutes, and that's probably what Rush is going to be on offense if his driving game doesn't translate to the NBA level. I'm guessing around 12 ppg in 30-32 mpg.

That's assuming he even becomes good enough to start, though, in his career. He's only going to get 12-15 mpg this year.



StephenJackson said:


> Also, I think something else should be made very clear. We should not automatically dislike Rush because we could have had Blayless. Even if Blayless blows up this year and is an automatic all-star, there is no way that we should hate on Rush for that. He's not the one who made the trade, none of this is his fault.


Yeh, of course. I've just never liked him. I wanted us to avoid a few guys in the draft, though, in order:

1. Roy Hibbert
2. Robin Lopez
3. DeAndre Jordan
4. Brandon Rush
5. DJ White

So you can see why I'm pissed.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Gimme Bayless back!


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

Rush will be VERY solid for you guys. IMO, if the blazers got Rush, he would start on our team half way through the year.

He is a great defender (Our GM Kevin Pritchard compared him to BRuce Bowen) and is just very solid offensively. He will help you guys a lot, and be a great SG for ya'll (he has nice size for a SG also).


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Nothing but solid basketball. I love B. Rush for Indiana.


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

I don't see why people are hating Rush. He has a perfect NBA SG body. I think he is going to make a real big impact immeadiately.


----------



## Hail Yinka (Jul 3, 2006)

exactly. you have to give rush a chance. seein him play, especially in the ncaa, i was impressed and i HATE kansas. the pacers made this trade beforehand and wanted rush, they didnt know bayless would fall and had to pick for portland. the last guy the pacers drafted at 11 (where they wouldve taken rush anyway) was reggie miller. the fanbase hated that pick and wanted steve alford.


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

I love Bayless on the Blazers - but I do not think Rush is a bad pick. He would probably turn out to be a very sold pick and a good value at 11 since you also got a competent backup PG in Jack for him. He has NBA body, he can shoot, he plays D and he is basketball smart (which is such an under-rated attribute in a player).


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

rock747 said:


> I don't see why people are hating Rush. *He has a perfect NBA SG body.* I think he is going to make a real big impact immeadiately.


A certain Pacers fan isn't rubbing off onto you is he...


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Is Kareem gonna be there with him next year? He played solid at times.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Starbury03 said:


> Is Kareem gonna be there with him next year? He played solid at times.


Rush was given a one-year, minimum contract, so unless we feel like offering the same deal, he won't be. I thought after the first part of the season when he was playing well that he'd sure find a 1-2 year deal for 2-3 million elsewhere, but maybe not after how his year ended.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

I think now that i'm over losing Bayless, i'm going to start a Brandon Rush fan club, so if any of you want to join make sure to let me know.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I was hoping the Suns would take him. 

Video clip I found before the draft. Some of you might like to see.

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Ad4JPI1lBE4&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Ad4JPI1lBE4&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Yeah I'm definitely excited about Rush now. The more I've been looking him up and doing some research, the more I like him.

We'll see what his role is going to be, I hope we can find him minutes.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

StephenJackson said:


> Yeah I'm definitely excited about Rush now. The more I've been looking him up and doing some research, the more I like him.
> 
> We'll see what his role is going to be, I hope we can find him minutes.


I actually think unless we find a starting PF that fits our team, that we might start him as SG with Danny playing PF.

Here would be our small ball rotation:

Ford/Jack/Diener
Rush/Daniels/Rush
Dunleavy/Williams
Granger/Murphy/McRoberts
Hibbert/Murphy/Foster

I think our biggest question mark right now is who starts at center.

We can also go with a big rotation (against big teams, like Portland), with Rush being our sixth man.

Ford/Jack/Diener
Dunleavy/Rush/Daniels
Granger/Rush/Williams
Murphy/McRoberts
Hibbert/Foster/Murphy


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

DienerTime said:


> I actually think unless we find a starting PF that fits our team, that we might start him as SG with Danny playing PF.
> 
> Here would be our small ball rotation:
> 
> ...



Nah I don't see us going with Granger at the 4. Too much of a long term liability as far as playing like that all the time is concerned.

For now, I would have to say that Foster is our starting center.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

One thing I'm worried about is the ACL injury. You never really fully recover from those.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

Hey Diener, sign me up for the Rush fanclub homie.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

MrJayremmie said:


> Hey Diener, sign me up for the Rush fanclub homie.


Alrighty


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

rock747 said:


> I don't see why people are hating Rush. He has a perfect NBA SG body. I think he is going to make a real big impact immeadiately.


Seeing him smother my Longhorns for sometime now I can back this up. I'm not sure what his wingspan measured up to but he uses every inch of what looks to be an above average reach for someone his size. He also has great range and isn't a selfish player by any means. He really is a good addition to any team in the League.


----------



## Hail Yinka (Jul 3, 2006)

his wingspan is 6'11


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Hail Yinka said:


> his wingspan is 6'11



Sweet, thanks for the info. I do agree with PacersguyUSA that the ACL is scary...but what can you do. Let's hope it is history and that it never come back to haunt him. I still love the fact that he said he wants to be 'the next Reggie Miller.' I hope he sticks to that and applies himself to make it happen.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

I have nothing against Rush at all, I never have and never will, he was a decent college player who should be if anything a good role player, but I will never forgive Bird for yet another stupid mistake. It seems like the guy is commited on ruining every aspect of this team...But whatever...Welcome to Indy Rush, and we wish you nothing but the best, striving to be like Miller is a HUGE task but I love your attitude!...Oh, and Dienertime add me to your fanclub as well.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

I really like Brandon Rush. Hopefully we can find this guy lots of minutes. It's just Bayless has the potential to be something REAL special. I'm just scared that 5 years from now he will be an all-star and we will be kicking ourselves for years and years. Hopefully Rush can become a real good starter for us and compliment Granger nicely. The more I hear about him, the more I like. I just hope we don't let him rot on the bench next year.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

I see most of ya'll regretting Bayless never becoming a Pacer but honestly the kid was a project in a way while Rush can come in and play his role on a team well. With TJ Ford around to control the tempo and create off the drive and dish a solid defending deep shooting player like Rush fits into the system. You have to remember, TJ has proven he's a NBA PG while Bayless still has a tweener streak that has yet to be worked out in the league. Rush is a sure SG with potential defensive stopper written all over him. 

On a side note, you can't give enough credit for a guy willing to give up early 1st round money to stay his senior year. This attitude translated into a championship. Not to say Bayless isn't a great character guy but Rush has shown he's all about winning and team.


----------



## btyler (May 4, 2005)

I just wanted to stop in and say that I really WANT to like Rush. I really want him to be my new favorite Pacer, or something, so I hope he can live up to my standards.

And I just want to say that if the Bobcats shop Gerald Wallace, I really think we should get him. Because I really like him. Yeh. Just... wanted to get that out there. If Bird managed to pick him up, I'd be less mad at him. But still furious.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

We don't need another SF Jones..


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

DienerTime said:


> We don't need another SF Jones..


In this offense, Wallace would play Power Forward.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Pacers Fan said:


> In this offense, Wallace would play Power Forward.


So could Danny though, and if anything the only reason we sould start a SF at PF is if we are making room for Rush in the starting lineup IMO.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

stevemc said:


> I see most of ya'll regretting Bayless never becoming a Pacer but honestly the kid was a project in a way while Rush can come in and play his role on a team well. With TJ Ford around to control the tempo and create off the drive and dish a solid defending deep shooting player like Rush fits into the system. You have to remember, TJ has proven he's a NBA PG while Bayless still has a tweener streak that has yet to be worked out in the league. Rush is a sure SG with potential defensive stopper written all over him.
> 
> On a side note, you can't give enough credit for a guy willing to give up early 1st round money to stay his senior year. This attitude translated into a championship. Not to say Bayless isn't a great character guy but Rush has shown he's all about winning and team.


Well, that's not really true considering that Rush was in his junior season this year. It helped him to go back to school after his injury last season and winning a national title lifted his stock into the lottery. If it wasn't for another injury in 2005 he would have gone straight from high school to the NBA.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

DienerTime said:


> So could Danny though, and if anything the only reason we sould start a SF at PF is if we are making room for Rush in the starting lineup IMO.


Well, Wallace is stronger, quicker, can jump higher, is a better rebounder, has more of an interior game, and blocks shots, so he's much more fit for the 4 than Danny.


----------



## btyler (May 4, 2005)

DienerTime said:


> We don't need another SF Jones..


I don't care if Wallace played center, I just want him on our team. He'd probably be a better big man than anyone else we've had lately.


----------



## Hail Yinka (Jul 3, 2006)

gerald wallace? he just has waaaaaaaaaay too much injury concern. we dont wanna go that road again. i love wallace as a player, he is a beast when healthy. i dont know whether id be willing to take that risk.

granger is NOT a PF, neither is wallace. part of the reason wallace is banged up is because they had playin PF in charlotte. maybe if either granger or wallace played SG but you have bumbleavy and rush wouldnt get any minutes. only way it could work is if bumbleavy/murphy/tinsley shipped off in a deal and foster starts at PF with rasho/hibbert in the middle. then rush is the 6th man.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

croco said:


> Well, that's not really true considering that Rush was in his junior season this year. It helped him to go back to school after his injury last season and winning a national title lifted his stock into the lottery. If it wasn't for another injury in 2005 he would have gone straight from high school to the NBA.


You're right, I forgot completely about his injury/surgery. He could of still came out early and been drafted almost as early as he did so I still give him credit for staying, injury or not.


----------



## leftoverreligion (Jul 4, 2008)

*Brandon Rush*

Is anyone else distraught that we traded for him? I really liked the notion of Bayless and Ford in the backcourt....


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: Brandon Rush*

You guys dropped the ball hard with this one or should I say Bird did.


----------



## leftoverreligion (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: Brandon Rush*

Yeah...I was really dissapointed man. You like the Pacers?


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: Brandon Rush*

I've warmed up to Rush but at first I really hated the deal. But supposedly Bayless has character issues and is a jerk in person.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

*Re: Brandon Rush*



DienerTime said:


> I've warmed up to Rush but at first I really hated the deal. But supposedly Bayless has character issues and is a jerk in person.


Really? Everything I've heard has Bayless as a laid-back, quiet guy.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: Brandon Rush*



Pacers Fan said:


> Really? Everything I've heard has Bayless as a laid-back, quiet guy.


Some people say in person that he is just a jerk, and I tend to think thats possible because he just looks like he might be a little stuck up. This is just what i've heard on the Blazers forum and other places.


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: Brandon Rush*

Eh, the jurys still out on Bayless. I too was a little shocked when he was traded. I like what Rush brings however, and am excited to see what Jarret Jack can bring.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: Brandon Rush*

Portland didn't like Jack, so I wouldn't be so optimistic.


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: Brandon Rush*

I'm still hoping Jack becomes a set-it-up, defensive Eric Snow kind of player, which will be a good thing so that he an contrast Ford.


----------



## Five5even (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: Brandon Rush*



Chan said:


> Portland didn't like Jack, so I wouldn't be so optimistic.


actually, portland trailblazer fans on the whole like Jarett Jack. He just didnt fit in long term with our plans and wasn't providing what we needed at a backup PG. Jack is more of a scoring guard that knows how to slash and get to the rim. He plays just as hard as anyone out there and gets the most out of his abilities, thats for sure.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: Brandon Rush*



Five5even said:


> actually, portland trailblazer fans on the whole like Jarett Jack. He just didnt fit in long term with our plans and wasn't providing what we needed at a backup PG. Jack is more of a scoring guard that knows how to slash and get to the rim. He plays just as hard as anyone out there and gets the most out of his abilities, thats for sure.


That, and the turnovers. A lot of turnovers.


----------

